# 2015 S3 crankset



## h2000 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm about to purchase a 2015 s3 at my lbs, however noticed that the Crankset was not the usual rotor 3d but instead in its place were FSA chainrings and FSA sl-k carbon fibre crank arms. The owner told me that cervelo had a few bikes that were sent out with defective rotor cranksets so in place, replaced them with the FSA. Anyhow, I'm by no means an expert so was wondering if this is considered an upgrade, downgrade or neutral? There was another s3 in the shop that had the rotor so I could always ask them to switch it, but would love to hear your opinion. Thanks!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Significant downgrade if you ask me.


----------



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

Downgrade, I would make them swap out for the 3D cranks.,.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

The rotor lists for about 600$, the FSA for about 550. I'm sure you can get either for less, but apples to apples they are pretty close on price.


----------



## h2000 (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks ! Turns out the bike that had the FSA crank on it had a paint chip so the lbs ordered me a new one which will have the rotor on it.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm curious about this "defective" crank thing. I'm calling bullshit on the shop owner or whomever told you that. Sounds to me like they wanted the Rotor cranks on their own bikes or to sell them separate. Nobody wants that FSA junk.


----------



## h2000 (Nov 23, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> I'm curious about this "defective" crank thing. I'm calling bullshit on the shop owner or whomever told you that. Sounds to me like they wanted the Rotor cranks on their own bikes or to sell them separate. Nobody wants that FSA junk.


That was my initial thought as well but the shop has been around a long time and is perhaps considered the number one shop for cervelo in my city.... He mentioned that the defective batch of cranks was limited to about 40 bikes total (not sure if that was canada wide or wherever) but at least 10 of his were. Anyhow, it's all good and I appreciate everyone's advice! Looking forward to getting on the bike next week!


----------



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

which shop is this?


----------

